# New trap gear set up.



## Fox tail (Mar 27, 2011)

For a new trapper, here is the list of just the traps I'm thinking of getting for trapping mink, raccoon, and fox/coyote up here in Minnesota. 1/2 dozen #1.5 DJ Duke coil springs. 2 Duke DP traps. 2-3 220 coni's. 2-3 110 coni's. 2 120 conibears. 3-4 MB450's. 2-3 MB550's. Or is it better to get like bridgers/dukes etc and modify instead of the MB's. Should I get some Duke #11's or stick with the 1.5's? Is this a good start out? What should I add/delete


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

As far as legholds go, Id just get a bunch of 1.75 size traps. This is a good all-around size, probably the best "all purpose" size there is.

I bought some duke 1.75s last year. For the price I was very surprised with them. Extremely strong springs, good geometry to the trap, high levers, etc. The old Northwoods 1.75 if you can find them is one of the best traps ever made.

A lot of guys think you NEED at least a #2 or 3 trap for coyotes, and theres nothing wrong with them for coyotes, but a well placed, well designed 1.75 is plenty of muscle for coyotes and small enough where **** cant get under the jaws as easily to chew on feet. Itll catch a mink or 'rat nice and high as well.

Upgrades I did to them was night latched the pan, center swiveled them, added jaw laminations (not completely necessary), and replaced factory chain and swivels with #2 machine chain with better swivels and j-hooks. On a 24 hour check, they'll hold a pad caught coyote no problem.

Its a little more advantageous to have just one trap size, no digging around for the "right trap" for a certain spot, and no "man, wish I had another coyote trap but all I got is this 1.5 left", and for the price of like the duke brand, youll be able to buy more traps vs fewer "better" traps and more steel in the ground is always a GOOD THING! :thumb:


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

BBJ-
Would you modify those traps at all if you weren't going to use them for coyotes? They should work fine for other critters "as is" right? I finally turned in the few pelts I had from last winter and I am looking to order some traps with my fur check.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The bare minimum id do to em would be replace the factory chain and swivels. Most factory traps come with cheap double loop chain (foreign made) and chincy swivels with cheap j-hooks (Bridgers come with good chain, but the swivels and j-hooks are pretty light). Id put good american made #2 machine chain, and US made swivels. And if theres a chance you might pinch a coyote, id go for crunch proof swivels on em.

Id rather spend a little extra and replace those and not risk loosing the trap and catch.

The 1.75 is such a versatile size. Its right at home guarding a dry land dirt hole set for fox and coyotes, and just as at home under a bridge in a muddy pocket set for mink, 'rats, and ****.


----------

